# auf ein gutes 2006



## weberknecht (24. Dezember 2005)

bäume wachsen nicht in den himmel, aber bergwerk hat überlebt, 

danke für die netten weihnachtsgrüsse ihr bergwerker und ich wünsche euch das ihr noch lange was "zu tage fördert" 

allen forum-teilnehmern mit mehr oder weniger gewichtigen beiträgen wünsche ich ein pannen- und unfallfreies 2006!
mir jedenfalls hat es einen heiden-spass gemacht bergwerk zu fahren!!!


in anlehnung des zur zeit allgegenwärtigen slogans möchte ich euch zurufen


DU BIST BERGWERK


----------



## santa_cross (25. Dezember 2005)

ne - ich bin liteville !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wadenripper (25. Dezember 2005)

DU BIST BERGWERK 

ich auch  

Grüße vom Wadenripper


----------



## Rocklandbiker (25. Dezember 2005)

Hallo ?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Nomercy (25. Dezember 2005)

Schön, daß es einen Wiederbelebungs-Thread gibt. Zudem mit einem amüsanten Neben-Aspekt:
Abgewandelte Slogans und Zitate (doch sollte es nicht besser heissen: "wir sind Bergwerk"?).

Dazu folgendes:
Ein Bergwerk kommt selten allein
btw.
Ein Bergwerk, macht noch keinen Sommer
Gruß


----------



## santa_cross (26. Dezember 2005)

ja wenn wir schon dabei sind dann : 

man soll das bergwerk nicht vor dem abend loben !!!

und 

wo ein wille ist , ist auch ein bergwerk !


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. Dezember 2005)

Ein *BERGWERK* in der Hand ist besser als ein Rocky...........ich leg mich flach..... Irgendwas war im Essen


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. Dezember 2005)

einen hab ich noch:


Was der *BERGWERKER* nicht kennt, fährt er nicht ! 
Ist denn schon Fasching ? töftäh, töftäh, töftäh...

Ihr seid doch alle auf Droge, oder ?


----------



## santa_cross (26. Dezember 2005)

drei bergwörk`s mit dem kontraböss , sassen auf der ströss un erzöhlten söch wös , do köm dö pölözö un sögt wös ös denn dös , drei börgwörks möt döm ....................................HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAH und du bist bergwerk - oder was ??????????


----------



## wadenripper (26. Dezember 2005)

Ich auch, Ich auch

Ein Bergwerk fährt solange zum Brunnen bis es bricht

Oder ein Bergwerker fährt solange zum Brunnen bis er bricht?


----------



## daif (26. Dezember 2005)

@Wadenripper
ein bergwerker fährt so lange zur Tränke bis er bricht      (sorry, hab mal wieder nen clown gerühstückt   aber ich bin ja nich der einzige   )

ich schwenke zur tränke, äh ich schwanke zur tanke,
fünf halbe für bergwerk, bitte, danke 


n guten Rutsch und n gutes neues unfallfreies Jahr wünscht der daif!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## le duy nhut (26. Dezember 2005)

Geht nicht!? Gibt´s nicht! Fusion.


----------



## highflyhahn (28. Dezember 2005)

Wie ich schon sagte ....


wir bergwerkfahrer sind immer schmutzig, machens im dunkeln und gehen den dingen auf den grund. glück auf! 

ganz viele Grüße 

Caro
(und ganz gleich bald dann is es da - wenn sich der Pulverbeschichter nicht doch, wie befürchtet, im Stollen verirrt hatte)


----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. Dezember 2005)

Dann bin ich wohl keine echter Bergwerk-Fahrer. Weil....ich machs nicht gern im Dunkeln, da seh ich nähmlich nicht was auf mich zukommt. 
Esst Ihr auch im Dunkeln ? oder holt Ihr euch Appetit über´n Geruch ?


----------



## Endurance (28. Dezember 2005)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bin ich wohl keine echter Bergwerk-Fahrer. Weil....ich machs nicht gern im Dunkeln, da seh ich nähmlich nicht was auf mich zukommt.
> Esst Ihr auch im Dunkeln ? oder holt Ihr euch Appetit über´n Geruch ?


Woran riechst Du da gerade?


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Dezember 2005)

Hört auf mit dem Drogenkonsum


----------



## Fretchen (30. Dezember 2005)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bin ich wohl keine echter Bergwerk-Fahrer. Weil....ich machs nicht gern im Dunkeln, da seh ich nähmlich nicht was auf mich zukommt.
> Esst Ihr auch im Dunkeln ? oder holt Ihr euch Appetit über´n Geruch ?



Bei zu dunkel, lass ich meinen Mann vorfahren, der fährt Canyon... 
Wir essen nie - schnüffeln am Kettenöl reicht völlig aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (30. Dezember 2005)

Was Du unter Kettenöl verstehst ??


----------



## santa_cross (31. Dezember 2005)

wahrscheinlich ist das kettenöl mit fein gemahlenen rocky-moutainpartikeln vermischt ! das kann drogenähnliche wirkung haben , aber dazu müssten wir unseren spezialisten nomercy befragen !

meine theorie begründet sich darauf das fretchen schreibt das sie im dunkeln ihren mann mit dem canyon vorfahren lässt (er rauscht also zuerst den abhang runter ) und unter dem avatar schreibt sie seb ich liebe dich !! da ist irgendwas oberfaul !


----------



## Rocklandbiker (31. Dezember 2005)

egal, ich finds se schnukkelig.


----------



## Fretchen (31. Dezember 2005)

Das is ja wohl eine Frechheit... schnuckelig....
Na ja, vielleicht sieht man sich ja ma in echt..... grrrr ich bin so böse 

Eine guten Rutsch allerseits!!!
Und jetzt gehts raus - hab heute zwei Männer dabei!

Caro


----------



## Nomercy (31. Dezember 2005)

Jo, ebenfalls einen guten Rutsch allerseits!
Man (und Frau) sieht sich ... evtl. zum BERGWERK-Union Opening 2006, in echt!
Gruß, Nomercy


----------

